# Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben



## Freeak (28. Dezember 2010)

*Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Leute ich habe ein problem,

ich habe meinen Eltern zu Weihnachten nen Panasonic DMP-*BP*45 (INU-Edit: oder doch einen DMP-*BD*45?^^) BluRay Player mit 9 Bluray´s von Expert geschenkt (bei dem Angebot konnte ich schlecht nein sagen).

Allerdings haben wir (noch) keinen LED-Fernsehr mit HDMI, macht aber nix dachte ich, gibt ja Kabel oder Konverter die das Analoge-Signal umwandeln können. (Haben ne alte 4:3 Köhre von Universum)
Gestern war es soweit ich hatte endlich mal Zeit alles anzuschleßen und zu testen. Tja, leider ist das Ergbnis, kein Bild.
Also Hoch an meinen PC, habe ja ne Graka ala Sapphire HD 4890 mit HDMI und nen ASUS VW 246H mit HDMI, also DVI weg und HDMI drann. Auch hier nix Bild.

Gut, dachte ich, muss ich eben meine Graka erstmal noch drauf einrichten, klemme ich eben mal den BluRay Player so an meinen Monitor, Ausgabegerät ist ja Ausgabegerät. Aber auch da habe ich einfach kein Bild.

Also habe ich Geschlussfolgert, HDMI-Kabel defekt, also zu Expert nach der Arbeit und Kabel testen lassen, aber das geht, Bild wird über das Kabel gesendet, also woran liegt es das ich nirgendwo ein Bild erhalte?

Ich bin nicht so die leuchte was diesen ganzen TV-Kram angeht, aber irgendwo komisch isses schon. Auch Onkel Google habe ich gefragt, aber auf mein Anliegen wusste Google auch nix, nun hoffe ich auch Euch (die Comunity) das diejenigen mit mehr ahnung wie ich, mir helfen können.

Also haut rin inne Tasten, und lasst die Köppe Rauchen. Ich Bau auf euch das ihr mir Lösungsansätze bieten könnt. Sollte wirklich was defekt sein ist das kein ding, habe noch auf alles Garantie.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Hast Du denn auch mal eine DVD probiert? Wenn DIE geht, dann liegt es am Kopierschutz (HDCP) der BluRays - der Player "weiß" ja nicht, dass am Ende des Kabels gar kein TV mit HDCP ist, und nur wenn BEIDE HCDP können, sieht man den Film.


Oder sieht man noch nicht mal das Menü des Players, also wenn keine BluRay oder so eingelegt ist?


Und was für nen Konverter benutzt Du überhaupt?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Wozu braucht man nen Konverter? Selbst mein Sony BDP-S360 (Einsteigerklasse) hat Analogausgänge (die auch beim BD abspielen funsen).
LED-Fernseher gibts übrigens nicht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Wozu LED ???


----------



## Freeak (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

@Herbboy

Nein weder Bluray´s noch Normale DVD´s kann man sehen, nein noch nichtmal das Menü des Players. (laufen tuen diese aber, wie man an der Zeitanzeige sehen kann)
Der Konverter ist dieser hier.

@nfsgame

Willste mich verarschen? Klick mich leicht

@-Masterchief- 

Weil es Stromsparend ist, und die Glotze bei uns recht viel läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Und mit einem normalen HDMI Kabel am Player, das andere Ende am HDMI-Eingang Deines Monitors geht es auch nicht? Dann muss der Player defekt sein. Welcher isses denn?



und @nfsgame: entweder Du hast keine Ahnung oder willst auf irgendwas in der Art "man nennt es zwar LED, aber es ist nicht wirklich LED" hinaus, was aber rein gar nix zur Sache zut  

und nur nebenbei: verlink doch mal ein paar BD-player mit Scart - ich finde nur zwei Stück, beide weit über 100€ von LG. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



Freeak schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> 
> Willste mich verarschen? Klick mich leicht


Nö, nur weil Amazon es auch falsch macht muss man es nicht direkt übernehmen. Unter LED-Fernsehern verstehe ich das das komplette Panel aus LEDs besteht (ähnlich einer Stadionwall). Hier sind die LEDs lediglich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Korekt heißt es LED-LCD beziehungsweise LCD mit LED-Backlight.
Mäßige dich in deinem Ton.

@Herbboy: Analogausgänge sind nicht umbedingt in Scart-Ausführung . Composite, YUV, S-Video sollte jeder BD-Player besitzen. Per popeligem Adapter für nen paar Cent kann man so das Bild auf ne Röhre bringen können.


----------



## Sash (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

gott gibts hier korintenkacker. hauptsache quarken aber scheiß auf sein problem.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Achso dir geht es also hauptsächlich um denen niedrigeren Stromverbrauch


----------



## Xion4 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nö, nur weil Amazon es auch falsch macht muss man es nicht direkt übernehmen. Unter LED-Fernsehern verstehe ich das das komplette Panel aus LEDs besteht (ähnlich einer Stadionwall). Hier sind die LEDs lediglich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Korekt heißt es LED-LCD beziehungsweise LCD mit LED-Backlight.
> Mäßige dich in deinem Ton.
> 
> @Herbboy: Analogausgänge sind nicht umbedingt in Scart-Ausführung . Composite, YUV, S-Video sollte jeder BD-Player besitzen. Per popeligem Adapter für nen paar Cent kann man so das Bild auf ne Röhre bringen können.




PS: Klar gibts LED Fernseher  AMOLED Fernseher, aber ich glaub da ist der größte bisher bei 15"


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



Sash schrieb:


> gott gibts hier korintenkacker. hauptsache quarken aber scheiß auf sein problem.


Spricht der Denonf*ähm* Empfehler mit unbegründeter Sonyabneigung der jedem seinen eigenen Fernseher aufschwatzen will.

Wenn du dir mal die Brille putzt, wirst du sehen, dass die Posts sich auf die Hauptproblematik/-frage aus dem Threadtitel beschäftigen.


----------



## Nomad (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Ich kann BlueRay aber auch mit nem LCD-Fernseher gucken oder? Wenn ich über HDMI anschließe.  Das hat mich grad alles voll durcheinander gebracht hier


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Ja kann man natürlich . (Gleich meckert wieder jemand das es OT is ).

Ich klink mich hier mal aus bevor sich noch mehr um Kopf und Kragen reden.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



Nomad schrieb:


> Ich kann BlueRay aber auch mit nem LCD-Fernseher gucken oder? Wenn ich über HDMI anschließe. Das hat mich grad alles voll durcheinander gebracht hier



Blu Ray net Blue Ray 
Natürlich ^^
Wäre nur empfehlenswert wenn dein Fernseher einigermaßen in Richtung Samsung C530 usw. aufwärts geht in Sachen Bildquali etc, und Full HD hat. Und natürlich brauchst du einen Blu Ray Player 

@Xion4
Ein Fernseher mit einer Größe von 15"


----------



## Wenzman (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @Xion4
> Ein Fernseher mit einer Größe von 15"


Ich hab so ein 10'' OLED Ding zuhause rummstehen.


----------



## Freeak (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Könnten wir bitte wieder auf mein Problem zu Sprechen kommen?

Ich suche noch immer nach der Antwort weswegen ich kein Bild habe.


----------



## derseppl (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe gehst du vom Player per HDMI-Kabel in den Konverter und von da mit einem SCART-Kabel zum Fernseher? Das geht nicht 
Schau dir die Beschreibung von dem Konverter an: _"konvertiert analoge Scart Signale zu digitalem HDMI"_. Sprich der ist für Analog IN und Digital OUT gedacht und nicht so wie du das haben willst (Digital IN und Analog OUT).

Was du brauchst ist ein Componentenkabel (mit einem gelben, roten und weißem Chinch-Stecker an beiden Enden) und einen Componenten-Scart-Adapter oder gleich so ein Kabel. Das hängst du dann hinten an deinen Blu-Ray-Player und dann sollte das funktionieren. Falls nicht, durchsuche mal die Bedienungsanleitung. Vielleicht musst du erst den richtigen Ausgang auswählen. Sollte das auch nicht funktionieren tippe ich auf einen defekten Player.


----------



## Freeak (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Hmm, schön und gut, aber das erklärt dennoch nicht weswegen ich dann bei meinen Monitor kein Bild bekomme, weder über die Graka zum Monitor, noch von BluRay Player zum Monitor.


----------



## Nomad (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Blu Ray net Blue Ray



 ok


----------



## derseppl (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



Freeak schrieb:


> Hmm, schön und gut, aber das erklärt dennoch nicht weswegen ich dann bei meinen Monitor kein Bild bekomme, weder über die Graka zum Monitor, noch von BluRay Player zum Monitor.



Dann schau mal in die Anleitung. Bei meinem alten DVD-Player muss man den richtigen Ausgang ausgewählt haben, damit ein Bild kommt. Als ich von Scart auf HDMI umgesteckt habe hatte ich auch ein schwarzes Bild  Bei deinem Blu-Ray Player kann es ja nur HDMI oder Video-Out sein. Wenn aber weder über deinen Monitor noch über den Fernseher mit dem neuen Kabel ein Bild kommt, würde ich sagen der Player ist defekt


----------



## GaAm3r (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Junge , wenn das Teil am Fernseher und am Monitor nicht geht , das Kabel und der Adapter heil sind , ist wohl der olle Player kaputt


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



Freeak schrieb:


> Hmm, schön und gut, aber das erklärt dennoch nicht weswegen ich dann bei meinen Monitor kein Bild bekomme, weder über die Graka zum Monitor, noch von BluRay Player zum Monitor.


 

Ich hab schon eine Seite zuvor gefragt: per HDMI Kabel an deinem Monitor, der auch HDMI hat, hast Du kein Bild? Auch nicht, wenn Du ggf. am Monitor noch zwischen den Eingängen umschalten musst? Dann ist der Player ganz offensichtlich defekt.


@nfs: wenn das TVGerät, wie es den Anschein hat, wirklich sehr alt ist, hat das sicher keine Component oder YUV-Eingänge, am ehesten noch SVHS, aber das sieht schice aus


----------



## sh4sta (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Hier mal nen Link zum Player, vllt hilft es ja, wenn die Leute sich den Player mal "anschauen" koennen:

DMP-BD45 - Blu-ray Disc™ Players - Shop and Compare at Panasonic


Ich würde aber mal darauf tippen das der Player Defekt ist.


Gruß


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

nur so am rande: ne blu-ray am analogfernseher sieht schlechter aus als eine dvd, weil der bluray player, zumindest über die analog ausgänge das bild von blurays grundsatzlich nur in 480p (nicht 576i oder 576p) ausgibt, alles darüber wird verschlüsselt mit hdcp. hatte ich selbst mal probiert. mein röhrenfernseher unterstützte 576p über component-kabel.

ich würde mal so einen adapter ausprobieren
Hama 43178 Video-Kabel Scart-Stecker - 3 Cinch-Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*



sirwuffi schrieb:


> nur so am rande: ne blu-ray am analogfernseher sieht schlechter aus als eine dvd, weil der bluray player, zumindest über die analog ausgänge das bild von blurays grundsatzlich nur in 480p (nicht 576i oder 576p) ausgibt, alles darüber wird verschlüsselt mit hdcp.


 
ja gut, aber wenn Du beschlossen hast, schonmal nen BD-Player zu holenn und auch alle neuen Filme direkt auf BD, weil Du bald nen LCD holst, dann musst Du halt nen BD-Player holen... und ist das wirklich so sichtbar schlechter? Nicht vergessen: 90% der Konsumenten achten da gar nicht sehr drauf - hauptsache, sie sehen den Film überhaupt


----------



## INU.ID (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Hier mal die Herstellerseite: Blu-ray Recorders & Players - Blu-ray Players - DMP-BD45 - Overview - UK & Ireland

Wenn der Röhren-TV neben einem Antennen- nur noch über SCART verfügt, dann ist das eher suboptimal. SCART ist leider nicht gleich SCART, manche TVs unterstützen über SCART Stereo, manche (ältere) nicht mal das. Manche bieten RGB-Unterstützung, manche lediglich Composite (auch FBAS genannt), andere wiederum auch S-Video. Auch gibt es SCART-Kabel die nicht voll beschaltet/belegt sind, so das sehr häufig das Kabel eine Bildausgabe verhindert, obwol die Geräte an beiden Enden die entsprechenden "Formate" eigentlich beherrschen.


Dem Handbuch (Seite 8) entnehme ich, das der Player über HDMI und Composite verfügt (der BD65 zusätzlich noch über Component), das bedeutet also das der Anschluß an den Röhren-TV mittels Composite-SCART Adapter (3xChinch, 1xGelb fürs Bild, 1xRot und 1xWeiß für TON) funktionieren sollte.

Hier mal ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derartige Adapter gibts ab ca. 5€ im Handel. Dazu dann noch das passende Kabel, zb: Cinch Kabel, InLine®, Audio/Video 3x Cinch St/St 1,5m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder gleich ein fertig konfektioniertes: Scart an 3 x Cinch, Länge: 2m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Allerdings sollte klar sein, das - gerade für Blu-Ray - ein HDTV (mit FullHD, 1080p, 1920x1080)  eigentlich Pflicht ist. Also so schnell wie möglich die alte Röhre zum Schrott tragen und nen FullHD-Tv kaufen, kosten ja auch nicht mehr die Welt (32"/81cm ab ca. 300€, zb der hier: LG Electronics 32LD350 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals). Denn über diesen Composite-Ausgang wird die Auflösung der Filme in ermangelung des HDCP-Schutzes bei geschützten Filmen (also vermutlich fast allen) auf unter DVD-Qualität reduziert. Das Bild ist also wirklich nicht gut...

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Freeak (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

Erstmal Danke an alle, ich habe wirklich einfach nur das falsche Gerät Gekauft. Der Player, das HDMI-Kabel und der Konverter gehen alle, und Funktionieren, aber mit dem falschen Gerät isses natürlich klar das nicht geht.

Daher werde ichs zurückgeben und mit den Nen Kabel Kaufen, und mit den HD-TV das kommt dann dieses Jahr. Ich glaube da wende ich mich auch wieder an euch.


----------



## Freeak (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

So Kleines Feedback, der Konverter ging zurück  und das Kabel habe ich bestellt. Mal sehen wenn es kommende Woche eintrifft ob ich es dann zum Laufen bekomme. Den BR-Player habe ich im übrigen nochmal an meinen Monitor geklemmt und hatte plötzlich nen Bild nachdem ich auf HDMI umgestellt habe. Tja, mitunter sind´s einfach die kleinen Dinge im Leben die es einem Schwer machen.

Defakto ist also: HDMI-Kabel ist OK, der Player ist OK und auch mit meinem Monitor ist alles OK. Lediglich der Converter war Falsch da er ja das Scart in ein HDMI Signal umgewandelt hat. Das ging natürlich nicht , da ich es genau Umgekehrt benötigt hatte.

Noch ne Frage, da ich ja nen LED-Fernsehr möchte, wegen Stromsparen und wegen er Helligkeit und dem wirklich (Glasklarem) Bild.

Ich suche nen recht günstiges Modell, Preis ist erstmal egal, wichtig ist einfach das er nen Standfuß hat (Wird auf einem Schrank stehen und nicht an der Wand Hängen) und ne Bilddiagonale zwischen 90 und 100 cm. Ich weiß nicht ob es da sowas gibt, Marke ist denke ich mal egal, es gibt ja viele gute Hersteller.

Habt ihr da nen paar Vorschläge?


----------



## INU.ID (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

LED ist schon nicht schlecht, aber noch nicht grundsätzlich ein Muß. Manche Geräte haben noch Bauartbedingte "Einschränkungen" wie zb. eine etwas ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchte Bildfläche (weil die LEDs zb. nur am Rand im Rahmen stecken) usw. Stromverbrauch ist auch nicht immer ein nennenswertes Argument, da manche LEDs trotzdem nicht sonderlich sparsam sind (bzw es auch sparsame klassische Gerät gibt).

Grundsätzlich würde ich empfehlen erstmal in einem Geschäft verschiedene Modelle/Ausführungen in Augenschein zu nehmen. Das ist zwar nicht wirklich optimal, da es im Laden immer zu hell ist und viele Geräte in speziellen Shop-Modis laufen, aber man bekommt schon mal einen groben Überblick.

Ich persönlich habe mich zb. für ein Gerät aus dem Hause Samsung entschieden, ohne 3D und ohne LED, aber schon mit 100Hz (genauer 120Hz), aus der C650 Serie (zb. L40C650/L46C650).

Es kommt halt drauf an was du alles brauchst.

Mir zb. war ein guter Mediaplayer wichtig (mit dem Fernseher Filme über LAN/WLAN oder von USB-Speichern/Festplatten abspielen), der auch viele Formate (1080p@MKV, 24p Unterstützung usw) unterstützt. Auch wollte ich ein Gerät mit dem es möglich ist auf gewisse Online-Angebote zugreifen zu können (Stichwort Internet@TV). Bei manchen Geräten, wie zb. der erwähnten C650 Serie, lassen sich auch noch über verteckte Menüs Funktionen der teureren Modelle freischalten (zb. die Möglichkeit digitale Sender direkt auf USB-Speicher aufzunehmen, also einen integrierten Recorder), was mitunter auch ein Argument für ein bestimmtes Gerät sein kann.

Du mußt also erstmal schauen was der neue TV alles können sollte, und dann nach dem passenden Modell suchen. Was er grundsätzlich beherrschen sollte ist mMn 24p und min. 100Hz.

Wenn Du keine besonderen Ansprüche hast dann reicht zb schon sowas: LG Electronics 32LD550

Inkl. Versand für ca. 400€ zu bekommen und (zb. bei Amazon, da kostet er aktuell aber fast 500€) mit sehr guten Bewertungen.

Oder der hier: Toshiba 32XV733G

Oder etwas größer:

LG Electronics 42LD550

Toshiba 40XV733G

Samsung LE40C650


Und hier ab 40" inkl LED:

Toshiba 40SL733G

LG Electronics 42LE5310

Toshiba 40VL733G

Samsung UE40C6000

MFG


----------



## Freeak (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Analogen Fernsehr über Umwandler mit BluRay Player Betreiben*

So Kabel ist heute gekommen, Angeschlossen Läuft. Also Danke an alle die sich so Reingehangen haben.

@INU.ID

Danke für die Tipps, sind schöne Geräte, bei. Wichtig ist uns ganz einfach der Stromsparfaktor sowie nen Gutes Bild. Zumindest sind das so die Hauptaspekte. Muss mal fragen was meine Eltern noch so haben möchten.

Bin für weitere vorschläge immer dankbar. Ist einfach nen geniales Forum.


----------

